# Sicherheitseinstellungs-Problem bei Netzwerk-Datentransfer



## multimolti (27. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!
Ich will mir ganz einfach Daten von meinem anderen PC übers Netzwerk saugen. Dafür habe ich auf dem anderen Rechner einen Ordner freigegeben, da sind die Dateien drin. Also greife ich auf den Rechner zu, aber ich kann die Daten nicht mehr ziehen, ich bekomme diese Fehlermeldung:

```
Die aktuellen Sicherheitseinstellungen lassen diese Aktion nicht zu.
```
Das kommt alles erst, seit ich die Service Pack 3 RC installiert habe. Als Lösung einfach das blöde SP3 zu deinstallieren geht nicht, weil der PC dann meldet dass beim Reaktivieren irgendwelcher Bibliotheken eine Datei nicht gefunden wurde. Ich bekomm da keinen Fehlercode oder den Pfad der fehlenden Datei, nein, einfach nur eine Meldung mit "Datei fehlt" und einem Ok-Button.

Was kann ich denn tun, um mir die blöden Dateien vom anderen Rechner zu ziehen? Das soll wieder so sein wie vorher!
Habe schon in den Internetoptionen bei Sicherheit -> Lokales Intranet ALLES aktiviert (AktiveX und Ausführung fremder Dateien und so), hat auch nichts gebracht!

EDIT:
Kacke! Ich sehe grade, die Systemwiederherstellung habe ich auch deaktiviert -.-


----------

